# Nationwide Flex account changes beware - which card???



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

We operate a Flex current account with Nationwide as the cash card option was free of charge for ATM withdrawals in Europe. This was an approx 2.75% saving over a lot of other banks.According to the Sunday Times money supplement changes will be made from June. The cash card will be replaced with cash card plus for use to make purchases in the UK and overseas, it cannot however be used to make cash withdrawals. 
I know that lots of us use this account whilst abroad and it worth discussing this problem with Nationwide to ensure piece of mind before leaving home.
It would appear that you can apply for this new card but Nationwide want you to make Flex your main current account into which your pension or wages will be paid every month.
It also notes in the article that Santander has a zero % credit card for purchases worldwide.This may be on some help to others who are meantime abroad.

good luck
mike


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Mike

It's not the FlexAccount which is affected but the Cashcard Account. You can still use the ATM and Nationwide Credit Card FOC in Europe. There is a charge outside of the Eurozone - I think it's 1%.

Denise


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fee free*

Hi

Santander has a fee free credit card for use overseas. It is fee free for purchases, not ATM withdrawals.

Santander also has a fee free debit card for use overseas too. This was initially only available to mortgage customers but the card and associated account is available to new customers too.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Denise is quite correct.

This has been posted (_with all the best intentions I know_  ) two or three times already, and at first sight it is a scary story. 8O

Relax everyone - within "mainland" Europe nothing has changed. ATM cash withdrawals will still be free.

Dave


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Yep - the spring and above are right.

The article in OP is http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/money/savings/article7078560.ece which is quite interesting...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes, the changes are simply aimed at making everybody pay for the advantages of a Flexaccount. 
If you want the advantages that come with a Flexaccount it will have to be an account that you don't use JUST for the advantages.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Santander also has a fee free debit card for use overseas too. This was initially only available to mortgage customers but the card and associated account is available to new customers too.


I believe this is a card where you have to put money onto the card before travelling. So if you put £1000.00 on it, then up to that £1000.00 it is free to withdraw cash, then over the £1000.00 it does cost you a percentage?


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone who posted and put me right .  The cards we have are a debit and credit cards and are ok. I'm sittingwith a coffee and a slice of humble pie at the moment !

Mike


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Ecosse said:


> Thanks everyone who posted and put me right .  The cards we have are a debit and credit cards and are ok. I'm sittingwith a coffee and a slice of humble pie at the moment !
> 
> Mike


lol! Please don't. Always good to check!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well it's not so good for those of us who just use the nationwide account for a few bits & pieces and for drawing cash out overseas. 

see the attached letter that my wife has received today (the account is in her name)



If like us you don't currently have the debit card, you WON'T be able to draw cash abroad. In the leaflet included it doesn't say anywhere that you can get a debit card if you have your flex account as your main current account. 
This definitely says "your new card cannot be used to withdraw cash overseas". 
They are obviously trying to dump those of us who take advantage of their overseas cash facility. The pre-loaded cards become more attractive.......


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've closed off the other recent thread on this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-81963-0-days0-orderasc-.html

This is definitely a problem - the accounts are all described as a flex account, but there are two different types - ones with a debit card (which will continue to allow overseas withdrawals) and the ones with a cash card (which won't) :roll:


----------

